# 1st audit



## ryangarcilazo (Jul 23, 2009)

I am going to completing my first audit for my home health care office.
At the end of this audit will there be some form of mechanism to show a grade scale or where we fall as an office, standard wise?

I understand all that falls into completing an audit but when its done i woulkd like to see where we stand?


----------

